# Which IXXX type am I?



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi I'm new here

I am curious as to which type I am. I've taken various tests and I've gotten INTP, INFJ, and INTJ. Here's a little about myself. I'm 21 years old and I'm a college student. I am a bit of a daydreamer and very shy (plus I'm introverted which makes it more difficult making friends). I create unusually complex fantasy worlds in my head, and I do not share any of this with other people because they'll think I'm insane. I'm also drawn to fantasy-related things like anime, which people tease me about because they think I'm too old. I get frustrated at times because I feel like an alien, or I was born on the wrong planet. It's like there is no one who thinks like me. At the same time I pride myself on being a non-conformist and having my own identity. 

Here's more about myself according to preferences:

Sensing/iNtuition:
I thought for sure that I was an intuitive type because of the daydreaming/interest in fantasy. When I speak I even use strange metaphors that confuse people. I even tend to see possibilities and have unique ways of looking at things. However, when I follow my "gut feeling", it's often wrong, which at times, leads me to believe that I may be a sensing type. On the other hand, I'm not too good with details either.

Thinking/Feeling:
I am very interested in learning about new technology and gadgets...etc, and as a kid I was fascinated with science and space which made me believe I was a thinker. I enjoy exploring different theories, ideas and philosophies. I also very curious and have a bit of a "thirst for knowlege", and I am in love with Wikipedia. Then on the other hand, I am very emotional, and get attached to people very quickly. I am too nice to people, and others see me as a bit of a wimp, or pushover. I also hate conflict and I do not enjoy confrontation. I also defend certain subcultures or groups of people I feel are being misunderstood by most people (Goths, Pagans/Wicca, Gays etc..). It makes me angry when people make assumptions or hate them because of misconceptions, false information or just for stupid reasons. I can be pretty moody at times also, and my family gets pretty irritated with my moping around. 

Judgment/Perception:
I am a terrible procrastinator, but most of the times when I procrastinate, I manage to get it done the night before the deadline, no matter how late I have to stay up. I can be quite lazy on certain days where I just have no motivation at all. On the other hand I, enjoy organizing/categorizing things on my computer like music, and bookmarks. I like structured environments, not too fast paced though. I like to have some sort of schedule, or plan so that I understand what to do. If I have to just spontaneously do things on a whim, I get confused. I get irritated when plans are made and arranged and they are changed at the last minute. I stick with the rules too much and don't really go with the flow, because I'm overly cautious. It's because of this that people tell me that I'm not fun. I am told that I'm very methodical.

So let me know which type you think I am. I am really looking forward to meeting all of you


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The base answer you're looking for is my opinion of you, so I think you're INFx.

However, I feel your description was lacking, and there are other approaches to figuring out your type as well. Have you considered the functions at all, if you know them?


----------



## OMGandFTW (Feb 3, 2010)

Given that you are an introvert, disagree with bias and notices the perception of bias, take interest in people, and is quite up with eccentricity, I say you are INFJ. However you are some sort of INF*, but from this information, I think that INFP is also quite possible.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

Grey said:


> The base answer you're looking for is my opinion of you, so I think you're INFx.
> 
> However, I feel your description was lacking, and there are other approaches to figuring out your type as well. Have you considered the functions at all, if you know them?


I am not very familiar with the functions, but I will keep reading up on them to see which ones I use.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck. If you need any assistance, you're welcome to post all you want about the subject (as long as you don't spam).


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I would say infp.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm going to call the description INFJ-leaning. I'm a terrible procrastinator as well, despite the J. You could just be borderline on a lot of characteristics  I love Wikipedia as well because it outlines information in an interesting way (x (I don't have to waste time sifting through things that aren't going to help me.)

But then again, it's possible to be a T and have a very well developed F-Side. My advice for you would be to gather data inductively. Repeat, research the results, repeat, research the results.

PS: Being an IXXX would be pretty awesome, though. 
"Oh, what's your MBTI?"
"I sex."
Gutter.gutter.gutter.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

iSGW said:


> I'm going to call the description INFJ-leaning. I'm a terrible procrastinator as well, despite the J. You could just be borderline on a lot of characteristics  I love Wikipedia as well because it outlines information in an interesting way (x (I don't have to waste time sifting through things that aren't going to help me.)
> 
> But then again, it's possible to be a T and have a very well developed F-Side. My advice for you would be to gather data inductively. Repeat, research the results, repeat, research the results.


Nice to meet you! I've noticed that whatever type I've tested as, I always get borderline P/J. I would say that I am probably a little more of a J. I also used to think that I was a thinking type, but I realized that I care too much about others feelings, and I REALLY do not like confrontation, or conflict. So F maybe?



iSGW said:


> PS: Being an IXXX would be pretty awesome, though.
> "Oh, what's your MBTI?"
> "I sex."
> Gutter.gutter.gutter.


Makes me feel sexy! Giggity!:crazy:


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Lord Xephere said:


> Makes me feel sexy! Giggity!:crazy:


Oh, oh, you ARE sexy. :O Ahaha.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Grey said:


> The base answer you're looking for is my opinion of you, so I think you're INFx.
> 
> However, I feel your description was lacking, and there are other approaches to figuring out your type as well. Have you considered the functions at all, if you know them?


I'll echo what Grey said here. The information you've given isn't really the best way to determine one's type. Knowing the cognitive functions is critical to understanding the system.

How are you so sure you're an Introvert, anyway? Not all "shy" people are introverts. In the Jung/MBTI sense, whether someone is introverted or not depends on their dominant function, and judging by your IXXX self-assessment, you don't seem so sure which functions you use.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

You seem to at least give an indication of your dominant function. This is a very quick and overly simple means, but can head you in the right direction. Rank the four paragraphs below in the order they may fit you best:


> A-The core needs are for the meaning and significance that come from having a sense of purpose and working toward some greater good. They need to have a sense of unique identity. They value unity, self-actualization, and authenticity. People of this temperament prefer cooperative interactions with a focus on ethics and morality. They tend to trust their intuition and impressions first and then seek to find the logic and the data to support them. Given their need for empathic relationships, they learn more easily when they can relate to the instructor and the group.
> 
> B-The core needs are for group membership and responsibility. They need to know they are doing the responsible thing. They value stability, security, and a sense of community. They trust hierarchy and authority and may be surprised when others go against these social structures. People of this temperament prefer cooperative actions with a focus on standards and norms. Their orientation is to their past experiences, and they like things sequenced and structured. They tend to look for the practical applications of what they are learning.
> 
> ...


If you are not sure, read up on and determine your temperament type. Chances are you may relate to at least two, but one may be prevalent. If you are able to determine which is your dominant temperament, next pick which theme below may be more like you. If you cannot, read up on interaction styles. Determining these two things will provide you a general idea of your type.


> A-The theme is having a course of action to follow. People of this stylefocus on knowing what to do and keeping themselves, the group, or the project on track. They prefer to enter a situation having an idea of what is to happen. They identify a process to accomplish a goal and have a somewhat contained tension as they work to create and monitor a plan. The aim is not the plan itself, but to use it as a guide to move things along toward the goal. Their informed and deliberate decisions are based on analyzing, outlining, conceptualizing or foreseeing what needs to be done.
> 
> B-The theme is getting the best result possible. People of this style focus on understanding and working with the process to create a positive outcome. They see value in many contributions and consult outside inputs to make an informed decision. They aim to integrate various information sources and accommodate differing points of view. They approach others with a quiet, calm style that may not show their strong convictions. Producing, sustaining, defining, and clarifying are all ways they support a group's process. They typically have more patience than most with the time it takes to gain support through consensus for a project or to refine the result.
> 
> ...


If my guess is right you may struggle with these because you are too busy taking them apart sentence by sentence, instead of reading the full paragraph and overall theme. Try not to dismiss any one paragraph because one piece does not fit you.

Also remember, you are not a type. The type is you, so there will be a plethora of descriptions that do not fit because they're laced with stereotypes. Determine your type and see why that fits.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

> A-The core needs are for the meaning and significance that come from having a sense of purpose and working toward some greater good. They need to have a sense of unique identity. They value unity, self-actualization, and authenticity. People of this temperament prefer cooperative interactions with a focus on ethics and morality. They tend to trust their intuition and impressions first and then seek to find the logic and the data to support them. Given their need for empathic relationships, they learn more easily when they can relate to the instructor and the group.
> 
> B-The core needs are for group membership and responsibility. They need to know they are doing the responsible thing. They value stability, security, and a sense of community. They trust hierarchy and authority and may be surprised when others go against these social structures. People of this temperament prefer cooperative actions with a focus on standards and norms. Their orientation is to their past experiences, and they like things sequenced and structured. They tend to look for the practical applications of what they are learning.
> 
> ...


I guess this would be (In descending order): A, C, B, D



> A-The theme is having a course of action to follow. People of this stylefocus on knowing what to do and keeping themselves, the group, or the project on track. They prefer to enter a situation having an idea of what is to happen. They identify a process to accomplish a goal and have a somewhat contained tension as they work to create and monitor a plan. The aim is not the plan itself, but to use it as a guide to move things along toward the goal. Their informed and deliberate decisions are based on analyzing, outlining, conceptualizing or foreseeing what needs to be done.
> 
> B-The theme is getting the best result possible. People of this style focus on understanding and working with the process to create a positive outcome. They see value in many contributions and consult outside inputs to make an informed decision. They aim to integrate various information sources and accommodate differing points of view. They approach others with a quiet, calm style that may not show their strong convictions. Producing, sustaining, defining, and clarifying are all ways they support a group's process. They typically have more patience than most with the time it takes to gain support through consensus for a project or to refine the result.
> 
> ...


The one of these that I think sounds the most like me would be A, I guess.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

BigRedManny said:


> I'll echo what Grey said here. The information you've given isn't really the best way to determine one's type. Knowing the cognitive functions is critical to understanding the system.
> 
> How are you so sure you're an Introvert, anyway? Not all "shy" people are introverts. In the Jung/MBTI sense, whether someone is introverted or not depends on their dominant function, and judging by your IXXX self-assessment, you don't seem so sure which functions you use.


I've read up a little on the cognitive functions for each type, and I really wasn't sure exactly which functions I use and which ones I don't. However, I know that I am introverted, not because of being shy, but because I've always noticed how enjoy having some time alone after spending time with my family or my one of my few close friends.

I took a cognitive functions test though and here are my results:

-  Ni

-  Ne

-  Fi

-  Fe

-  Ti

-  Si

-  Te

-  Se

*Your Possible Type Code*
According to the traditional sorting method of finding the most-used functional pairs (such as Fi-Ne), your type might be:
Possible result: INFJ

We are also trying a new sorting method to try to indicate best-fit type. This method is experimental and may not match your type. 
Possible result: INFP


 My functions are pretty messy....


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Your functions, Xephere, are actually pretty spot on in terms of indicating type - there are eight, which we all use, but the standard four model is something to adapt to your eight functional model. In this case, the model for INFJ is Ni-Fe-Ti-Se, which you seem to fit.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Grey and I disagree with this method. Functions tests are only suggest which functions that you may currently be using. As Grey says, we use all 8 functions. On any given day, I may test high on Se, Ni, Fe, etc. Any test is only reliable as the person honestly knowing one's self. I was confused on your statement that you put the temperaments in. If you prefer the Catalyst (NF) then Grey is correct, you sound like an INFJ. However if you are saying that is your least favorit, then you would not be. Nevertheless having Ni-Ne as your most used functions presents a current problem of having all sail and no rutter. In other words, using two of any similar type functions creates an imbalanced person. It is why theoretically, the functions start with a judging or perceiving function, followed by the other with a different attitude (E/I).


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

I was reading more on the four different temperaments and I think that NF sounds the most like me. Here are some more random things about myself

-I have an appreciation for art and classical music
-I am always drawn to surrealism
-I look at possibilities and look at how things could be (kind of like a "what if it was like this?" type of thing)
-I enjoy anime or anything fantasy related
-I would sometimes fantasize about being a character in different animes and interacting with the characters (don't laugh..)
-I enjoy learning about art, philosophy, psychology, and science
-I follow the rules too much and don't really like to take chances
-I'm always told that I'm very compassionate, kind, and sweet...etc
-I can appear very cold/stiff to people (my family says that I can look like a robot at times)
-When I listen to music, I look for something emotionally stimulating. I tend to like darker/moodier music like Depeche Mode, Radiohead, Nine Inch Nails, Muse, Within Temptation, some Beethoven...etc
-I'm hurt very easily by criticism
-I like learning how things work
-I'm always trying to find some sort of identity for myself
-I do not follow the crowd, and consider myself a bit of a nonconformist (My brother jokes about how I'm an "oddball")
-I create complex fantasy worlds inside my head
-Terrible procrastinator
-I get addicted and obsessed with things very easily (a certain computer game, something on the internet..etc)
-I'm very articulate, but I tend to be a little too abstract at times when talking to people, which confuses them
-When speaking, I use vivid hand gestures, appearing almost like sign language, that act out the subject matter
-I worry and get anxious over something stupid and silly
-I will either obsess about the past, or become excited or worried about something in the future, and cannot focus on the present
-I enjoy keeping a journal to express my feelings and vent
-As a kid I used to always play make-believe and hang out with several imaginary friends
-I appreciate things or people that are different or peculiar
-I have a tendency to get jealous of people
-I'm not very assertive and I am often criticized for being a "pushover" "wimp" or" pussy" 
-I don't really enjoy playing or watching sports (I've never been good at sports because I'm pretty clumsy and uncoordinated)
-When I'm telling a story, I tend to jump around chronologically. I'll jump too far ahead and then I'll have to go back and explain the details, and then forward and then back again.
-When I have to make a decision about something I get anxious and nervous. For example, I get nervous when I have to order something at a restaurant. I'm indecisive yet, I feel pressured to make a decision as soon as possible, and I prefer not to have the waitress give me more time to order
-I am a bit of a perfectionist and when I'm writing, I am a huge spelling/grammar Nazi 

I hope that helps a little more....


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually with the exception of these things, your list ran the gamut of any type or temperament:

-I'm always told that I'm very compassionate, kind, and sweet...etc
-I'm always trying to find some sort of identity for myself
-I enjoy keeping a journal to express my feelings and vent
-I appreciate things or people that are different or peculiar

Nevertheless, I am in agreement with Grey that you seem to be claiming to prefer INFJ or ISTJ. I say these types because you almost committed to having a "Chart the Course" interaction style, but I would not quickly omit INFP. You seem to be getting more comfortable and committed to being a NF type.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

I could either be INFP or INFJ. I read the descriptions for both of them and they seem to fit me pretty well. I'm still a bit confused.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are the descriptions from similarminds.com for INFP and INFJ. The ones in bold are the ones that I relate to the most.



> INFP​ *creative*, *smart*, *idealist*, *loner*, *attracted to sad things*, disorganized, *avoidant*, *can be overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings*, *prone to quitting*,* prone to feelings of loneliness*, ambivalent of the rules, *solitary*, *daydreams about people to maintain a sense of closeness*, *focus on fantasies*, acts without planning, *low self confidence*, *emotionally moody*,* can feel defective*, prone to lateness, *likes esoteric things*, *wounded at the core*, *feels shame*, frequently losing things,* prone to sadness*, prone to dreaming about a rescuer, disorderly, *observer*, *easily distracted*, *does not like crowds*, can act without thinking, *private*,* can feel uncomfortable around others*,* familiar with the darkside*, *hermit*, more likely to support marijuana legalization, can sabotage self, *likes the rain*, *sometimes can't control fearful thoughts*, *prone to crying*, *prone to regret*, *attracted to the counter culture*, *can be submissive*,* prone to feeling discouraged*, *frequently second guesses self*, not punctual, not always prepared, *can feel victimized*,* prone to confusion*, *prone to irresponsibility*, *can be pessimistic*





> INFJ​ *creative*, *smart*, *focus on fantasy more than reality*, *attracted to sad things*, *fears doing the wrong thing*, *observer*, *avoidant*, *fears drawing attention to self*, *anxious*, *cautious*, *somewhat easily frightened*, *easily offended*,* private*, *easily hurt*, *socially uncomfortable*, *emotionally moody*, *does not like to be looked at*,* fearful*,* perfectionist*, can sabotage self, *can be wounded at the core*, *values solitude*, *guarded*,* does not like crowds*, *organized*, *second guesses self*, more likely to support marijuana legalization, *focuses on peoples hidden motives*,* prone to crying*, *not competitive*,* prone to feelings of loneliness*, *not spontaneous*, *prone to sadness*, *longs for a stabilizing relationship*, *fears rejection in relationships*, *frequently worried*, *can feel victimized*,* prone to intimidation*, lower energy, *strict with self*


I don't know how much that will help. Is it just me or do these descriptions seem overly negative?


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

You shouldn't focus _that_ much on descriptions, especially those like the above that have relatively nothing to do with how the types technically operate. Ones like what you have posted are all stereotypical, distant, general and oversimplified descriptions.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

I know what you mean, Fiasco. Those descriptions are very shallow, and negative. I've noticed that some of them sound alike with the exception of a few things. 

I have read a little more and I realized that both INFP and INFJ sound the most like me out of all of the types. Now I just have to figure out which one. Here are some more things about myself that may help

-I am a communications major in college, and it has always been my dream to be on the radio. I like to picture myself as sort of a Keith Olbermann type of commentator who stands up for people who are constantly being used as scapegoats. Sort of as a defender of the weak. The only obstacle I to completely overcome shyness.

-I am very interested in learning about philosophy.

-I've suffered sort of an identity crisis, where I am confused about who I am. I am always looking for a sense of identity.

-I have problems focusing and tend to "zone out".

-People describe me as sort of a wimp.

-When I speak, I tend to use a lot of figurative language, which confuses people.

-My parents tell me that in public, I look cold, stiff, and I don't show much emotion.

-I have had many different ideas and solutions just "hit me". I guess this would be an "a ha!" moment.


----------



## Ignus (Sep 30, 2009)

absolutely an NF

You're future oriented, you hate conflict, you stand up for misunderstood groups, you get very angry when people generalize or are mean, you tend to speak in metaphors, and you tend to zone out.

All of these to me are NF traits. 

For some reason your avatar makes me think you're introverted. 

procrastinating until the last second and then getting a bust of energy and going "AHA! VICTORY!" is very P, but you say you like having structure and methods to follow and don't like going into a situation without a plan already in place, which is VERY VERY J. Almost overwhelmingly so.

I would say INFJ because of that.


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

Ignus said:


> absolutely an NF
> 
> You're future oriented, you hate conflict, you stand up for misunderstood groups, you get very angry when people generalize or are mean, you tend to speak in metaphors, and you tend to zone out.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ignus. I have also figured out that I am a "Highly Sensitive Person", which probably fits the NF temperament. Btw, if you are wondering what my avatar is, it's Chrono from the anime, "Chrono Crusade".


----------

